# Need Roofing codes for Florida



## okroofing (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Im about to start a re-roof on an apartment complex in orlando and Ive heard the codes have changed and I cant find anything on the new codes can any one help me out. Ill be doing shingles and flat roofs.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Mar 23, 2011)

okroofing said:


> Hey Im about to start a re-roof on an apartment complex in orlando and Ive heard the codes have changed and I cant find anything on the new codes can any one help me out. Ill be doing shingles and flat roofs.



You accepted a job in the most strictest state concerning building codes without knowing them?

Orlanda has the 2 stage inspection.1st) Dry in, 2nd final.I studied the international building codes for roof structures and assemblies.I also studied the florida 2004 revised as well.

Are you licensed for the state of Florida? It is a felony to contract without a license anywhere in the state.

Are you familiar with the permit processes according to orange county?

I have the info you need.I will post some links tommorow for you.


----------



## okroofing (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah I'm Licensed, I just Pulled my permit the other day with the city of orlando I know most of the codes It's just been about four years since ive done work in florida, I just wanted to find some material to refresh myself and make sure Im up to par on the new codes.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 27, 2011)

Then why not ask the local building dept. And while your there ask them where you can get a new code book.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Mar 28, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Then why not ask the local building dept. And while your there ask them where you can get a new code book.



Yep   www.florida.gov


----------

